# Audi R18 ultra Completes Monza Test + Photos & Video



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi Sport just finished a test at Monza and we're finding photos and video popping up online depicting the event. First up (as seen above) are photos from the * Balang Project * blog.

The blog has a whole collection of shots in addition to the one above and in them you can clearly see some changes in the car's design. First and foremost is the side window design and maybe even driver position in order to improve visibility.

More photos at the * Balang Project *.

In some of the shots at the BalangProject and definitely in the wet and dry video clips shown below, you can more clearly see the red lit framing of the car's headlights that will make it very easy to spot even in the dark of night at the 24 Hours of Le Mans.

<b>EDITOR'S NOTE: A source at Audi Sport has clarified that this car is NOT an e-tron quattro, but rather an ultra. We're guessing then that the ultras will also use the same framed headlight design worn by the e-tron quattros at the Sebring test. The #3 also suggests it is an ultra since the #3 Le Mans car is planned to be and the #3 test car in Sebring is confirmed as an ultra.</b>

Watch these two videos (below) for an even better idea of Audi's new car. Hat tip to Tommy for the links.


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

Absolutely awesome !


----------



## banf_1 (May 8, 2012)

This has got to be the coolest looking machine people have ever created.


----------

